# Gear selling question



## motorhead9999 (May 13, 2015)

Hello,

I'm trying to sell some gear, and in the subforum, it says I don't have permission to make a new thread (I have that permission elsewhere on the site). Is there a specific rule to selling? I didn't catch it in the rules section if I did.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 13, 2015)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/73974-new-classified-rules-must-read.html


----------

